
Shipments of nearly 20k fake driver's licenses from China seized at Chicago - ycombonator
https://www.fox5ny.com/news/shipments-of-nearly-20000-fake-drivers-licenses-seized-at-chicago-airport
======
lordvon
As unfortunately expected, I cannot find this on 'mainstream' news. In fact, I
found this HN post on the third page of Google without seeing it covered by
any other major news outlets.

